# charger nicad pluged on lead acid



## alusil850 (Apr 27, 2012)

hello,
do you have a idea of how to use the original charger for nicad with lead acid?
or I search tecnical infos about nicad charger to understand where is the difference.
many thanks


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

alusil850 said:


> hello,
> do you have a idea of how to use the original charger for nicad with lead acid?
> or I search tecnical infos about nicad charger to understand where is the difference.
> many thanks


A purpose built NiCd fast charger would be completely inappropriate for use with Lead Acid. A NiCd charger is configured to sense a dip (called peak charging) in the voltage when the battery is fully charged. A Lead Acid charger is a simple CC/CV (Constant Current/Constant Voltage) arrangement. A NiCd charger if used on a lead acid battery will boil away all the electrolyte.

The other version of a NiCd charger is a slow charger. In this approach the capacity of the battery is divided by 10 and that many amps is applied to the battery. An example of this is if you had a 2ah NiCd you would charge it at 0.2 amps for 14-16 hours. The cells are rugged enough to withstand this level of overcharge. If you used this kind of charger on a Lead Acid you would again tend to boil off the electrolyte.


----------



## alusil850 (Apr 27, 2012)

thanks for this explain, may be I will replace the nicad charger by this:
http://www.cloudelectric.com/product-p/bc-f8408-220vac.htm.
two of them and I can charge perfectly the 14 lead battery for a reasonnable price.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

NiCD can physically charge a lead acid if the voltage range the charger achieves somewhat matches the FLA charge curve you select.

It just is a FULLY manual charger that will never shut off, so you will need to set a timer and have a good judge of how much juice you pulled out, I've been doing that for years.

I also think you could probably sell your NiCD charger relatively easily, what brand/model is it? I would love to have an excuse to convert to NiCD.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## alusil850 (Apr 27, 2012)

the charger is a sagem, but itself it do full current without program, it need a pwm signal from the onboard computer of the car to regulate, many charge programs are into the memory of the obd computer.
may be I will built a pwm signal generator who put 10A and at 200v max, it will change to do floating with 189v. (for 14 LA battery 100AH).
I search how to do this pwm signal to obtain this with 10A, 200vmax and 189V...
I'm not a good electronician but I think I can do it with a kit.

I change all of this because the original nicad battery are to expensive, so 2000 euros of L.A. will save this car.


----------

